# How does it look? will my P's survive?



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

I tested her are results

BTW: my 60G tank was housing 7 1-1 1/2" blow fish with a divider and 5 RB's 4-5 and its the 9th day of cycling and i juts performed a 15G water change added TLC super conditioner 10 teaspoons of salt and cycle bacteria". but anyways here are the results...

Ph - 7.6









Ammonia - 1.0

Nitrite - 0.25

Nitrate - 7.0

so how does it look?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

that should be just fine leave it a little longer just to make sure


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

jackburton said:


> that should be just fine leave it a little longer just to make sure


 I don't think te tank is cycled, when it is cycled it will read 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and + nitrate. Not sure about the water changes as that will only prolong the cycle period.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't know about them numbers, i can't think the exact numbers off the top of my head, they may be good but i think they are a little off.







correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

are you cycling the tank with the fish in there?


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

i am cycling the tank with the fish in their cause the lfs owner told me it would only take 3 days for it to be done!







but now i have removed the power fish and placed them in the 30G tank and will see how the 2 ac500's work.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Water Chemistry_*


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Thats pretty high,try using AMquel,im not sure if it works,but my readings went down.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

dont cycle the tank with p's , that will sevearly harm them , if u have to cycle the tank with the p's then be prepared for a 20% daily waterchange for that 3 weeks, otherwise amonia will get to dangerous levels along with nitrite


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

cycle bacteria is crap!!! go get some BIO SPIRA


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

1) The lfs owner is wrong. It takes a good month to cycle a new tank.
2) There are WAY too many fish in there. You can't divide a 60 gallon and still have space for 5 rbp that are 4-5" on a side. 
3) Cycle doesn't work. Get some filter material from an established filter and place it in your AQ500.
4) With that much of a bioload, your fish will suffer stress and possible ammonia burn/nitrite poisoning due to the cycling process. Add a tablespoon of salt and use a product that detoxifies ammonia (AmQuel, Prime, Ammo-Lock).
5) Continue to monitor water parameters and do frequent, small water changes (10-20%).
6) Hope for the best.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

DonH for how long should i do the waterchanges for? and how mnay times a day/week?


----------

